# Everything I own fits into my little traincase...



## amethystangel (Apr 5, 2006)

Before my nordstrom order, this is what I had:







It has grown a lot over the past few months...


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 5, 2006)

i like ur collection and balletes


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your brush holder thingie, and I spy a ModelCo mascara! Whoopee! I have one of theirs too!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice collection!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Apr 17, 2006)

What did you get from Nordstrom?


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

OH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what makeup brush is that?


----------

